# Lack of reviews for a JVC lcd



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey, found the JVC LT22EM21 22" LED LCD 1080p HDTV at sams for $238.87 but have found zero user or pro reviews, Im assuming because its a brand new model. Tho Im able to view the panel at sams (which is better than normal research for me), Im still curious what users of JVC think in regards to general performance of their lcds. I figured for that price it was a pretty good deal, only other panel in the running was also from sams, the samsung 23" xl2370hd for $279.74. This panel will be wall mounted right above a kitchen sink and directly below a small florescent light so wasnt fond of the reflective screen build of the samsung, but not finding anything on the jvc performance. Any thoughts?

Specs for each:

http://dadetronics.com/jvc-lt22em21-22-led-lcd-1080p-hdtv-p-454.html
http://www.productwiki.com/samsung-syncmaster-xl2370hd/


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Personally I don't know much about the smaller screen sizes. I would caution about the positioning, however, as above the sink can get rather humid.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You typically won't find too many pro reviews for smaller set...maybe at consumer reports. I'd echo the humidity issue, but as long as your kitchen has decent ventilation, direct splashing would be more of a concern.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JVC has never really been known to make junk so I would say that you would be fine with it. Its odd though as JVC does not seem to have the foothold in the market as they used to in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

They make some killer HT Projectors.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

eugovector said:


> They make some killer HT Projectors.


Yes, thats what I have heard.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Their rear projection tvs were built around the same D-ILA light engine as found in their projectors, outstanding performers also. Obviously front and rear projection are much different than flat panel lcd but thanks much for the input guys. I feel pretty confident going with the jvc despite little user feedback...

As for the concerns expressed with installing above a kitchen sink, Im confident the panel will be perfectly safe. Steam from pasta drains might be the only issue lol


----------

